# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  What species of frog have I got

## murrystocker

I bought this frog from some idiots who where not looking after him and don't know what  species he is so don't know what care sheet to be looking at or what set up to have to give the little fella a good life can anybody help sorry if posted in wrong section



Hope photo attached

http://m1102.photobucket.com/albumvi...BA8dWSfMA8k%3D

----------


## Socrates

Marbled Hopper (Scaphiophryne marmorata).  Cute little frogs, they are fossorial and diurnal.  Don't get very big either and are easy to keep and very beautiful.

----------


## murrystocker

What care sheet and set up do you think I should follow

----------

